# T-Jets at the Beach



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

This years first trip of the MASCAR travelling circus to the Virginia Beach HO Raceway was today. We had a good crowd, including new racer John Cotturone, who showed his talent by winning the C Main and finishing an excellent 8th overall. Jeff Crabtree ran his stuff to a dominating win in the B Main, and a superb 3rd overall. The A Main was the Bubba Milholen show, as he ran his self built car to victory over Tom Bowman, Ronnie Jamerson and Robby Whiteed. As per usual, our graphically intensive race report is available on our website:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-5-13.html

Sunday Jan 13th, we are having building and tuning classes at Ronnie Jamerson's in Gloucester, Virginia from Noon.

Ronnie will also be hosting the next race, Saturday Jan 26th for our blazing fast Modified class. Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Beach Jets on Tom Bowman's Ed Bianchi routed magnetic braid track. 
Check out the the vintage vid of T-Jets in action...


----------

